# DH, Dirt und Drop City Map von Bonn



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine umfangreiche und aktuelle Karte aller in Bonn und näherer Umgebung zu findenden Doubles, Gaps, DH-Strecken, City-Freeride Spots etc. zusammenstellen und auf einer Karte, welche ich dann öffentlich zur Verfügung stelle, festhalten.

Deshalb möchte ich euch bitten, jeden euch bekannten Spot bis maximal Alfter mit exakter Wegbeschreibung bzw. genauen Straßennamen einzutragen.

Ich fange schonmal an, und würde mich über jeden Beitrag freuen:

*Finkenberg, Bonn Beuel (Industriegebiet hinter Kessko), dem Weg zum Schießstand folgen*
Double (Im Bau)
Gap (ca. 4 Meter)
mehrere kleinere Sprünge

*Bonn Dottendorf, Bergstraße bis zum Forstweg folgen*
Northshoreanlage (momentan zerstört, siehe Thread im Forum)

*Bonn City, Alter Zoll*
Interessantes Treppenset, Möglichkeit vom Treppenlauf rechts in die Treppe zu droppen

*Friesdorf, Annaberger Weg bis zur Kreuzung am Ende des Anstieges folgen, links halten und hinter der Brücke wieder links. *
Freeridestrecke durch ein kleines Tal, zum Schluss geht es durch einen Betonabwasserkanal

*Bonn, Melbtal, unterhalb der Tennisplätze vom Unisportgelände*
es befinden sich links und rechts der Holzhütte mehrere Möglichkeiten richtung Flußbett zu droppen, bzw. Fahrtechnik an extremen Gefällen zu üben

*Bonn, Rheinpromenade, Anlegestelle an der zweiten Fährgasse*
In den Weg eingearbeitete Bänke, die man kurz überfliegen kann

etc, etc, etc: jetzt seid ihr dran!


----------



## Lipoly (21. Mai 2006)

ich kenne genug trials und dirt spots aber die stelle ich hier bestimmt NICHT rein weil die dann nochmehr public werden als die schon sind und da dann die leute auf eigene faust die schaufel anlegen! wie am HCM!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

Woah, das ist ja total böse von dir. Wie unsocial deine Kenntnisse nicht public zu machen. Aber vielleicht sind andere hier ja eher für eine offenere Community und sharen ihr wissen, so dass eine interessante Gemeinschaft entsteht. In Bonn gibt es nämlich erstaunlich viele Freerider, die nur danach gieren, mehr Leute zu treffen und neue Strecken zu probieren. Klappt in anderen Städten auch bestens.


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Mai 2006)

@Martin: Sag mal kennst Du auch deutsche Verben?


----------



## D.S.G (21. Mai 2006)

keiner aus bonn (da wette ich mit dir) wird  hier seine Location(s) eintragen! 
@lars
Trails


----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

jo, kann ich. Kannst du ironie?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (21. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> jo, kann ich. Kannst du ironie?


 Jetzt ist mein Groschen gefallen.


----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

Wenn es keiner einträgt, mache ich es halt nur mit den Leuten, die ich kenne.
Dann steht hier eh alles. Dauert nur ein paar Tage länger, wei lman zwecks Straßennamen die Wege nochmal abfahren muss. Jetzt hat mich der Ehrgeiz noch mehr gepackt, alles zusammenzutragen und hier zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Lipoly (21. Mai 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> @lars
> Trails



ja mann die üblichen FR geschichten wie HCM, Gemüsesperre, Drachenschanze....


----------



## volker k (21. Mai 2006)

Irgendwo im raum Köln/Bonn steht ein Northshore , ich weiß nur nicht mehr genau wo   .


----------



## volker k (21. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> ich kenne genug trials und dirt spots aber die stelle ich hier bestimmt NICHT rein weil die dann nochmehr public werden als die schon sind und da dann die leute auf eigene faust die schaufel anlegen! wie am HCM!





Hallo Lars.
Ich glaub der David meinte hauptsächlich das in Rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lipoly (21. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Lars.
> Ich glaub der David meinte hauptsächlich das in Rot.



AI
IA

mir doch egal!
ich weis wie es richtig heißt und der rest weis was gemeint ist


----------



## volker k (21. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> AI
> IA
> 
> mir doch egal!
> ich weis wie es richtig heißt und der rest weis was gemeint ist




Nächste Woche würde das aber so bei dir aussehen:


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es keiner einträgt, mache ich es halt nur mit den Leuten, die ich kenne.
> Dann steht hier eh alles. Dauert nur ein paar Tage länger, wei lman zwecks Straßennamen die Wege nochmal abfahren muss. Jetzt hat mich der Ehrgeiz noch mehr gepackt, alles zusammenzutragen und hier zu veröffentlichen.



Geil, mach nur weiter bis die Ordnungshüter dann auch alle Locations kennen und euch ein Platzverbot aussprechen! 
Wie dämlich muss man eigentlich sein! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
Ordnungshüter, Platzverweis...Blödsinn. Völliger Blödsinn.

Du weißt noch nicht einmal, was ein Platzverweis ist und noch weniger, wer diesen weshalb aussprechen darf.

Als wären z.B. Cityspots ein Geheimnis, welches es aus unerfindlichen Gründen zu wahren gilt. Ihr verbringt alle zu viel Zeit vorm PC und zu wenig unter Menschen; anders kann ich mir die völlig paranoiden und vor Sozialphobien strotzenden Beiträge bis hierher nicht erklären.

Ihr seid die Typen, die sich tatsächlich so verhalten, dass sie einen "Platzverweis" bekommen. Wer sich vernünftig verhält (befestigte Wege, kein gesperrtes Forstgebiet, keine Passanten gefährden, keine Sachbeschädigungen), ist immer auf der sicheren Seite. Wer sich anders verhält, hat es ohnehin nicht besser verdient, als dafür bestraft zu werden.


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> Ordnungshüter, Platzverweis...Blödsinn. Völliger Blödsinn.
> 
> Du weißt noch nicht einmal, was ein Platzverweis ist und noch weniger, wer diesen weshalb aussprechen darf.
> ...



Sorry wenn du mich für so jemanden hälst dann ist das dein Problem!
Und ich bin garantiert mehr draußen auf dem Bike als vorm Computer.
Und ich bin bestimmt genug unter Menschen.
Ps du hast noch Ruhestörung vergessen du Held!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

Gut, dass da nichts zum Thema kam. Hatte ich auch nicht mit gerechnet. Aber lustig, dass ich dich in die Defensive bringen konnte. Auf den Hinweis, dass das alles kein Problem ist, wenn man sozialadäquat fährt, hattest du natürlich nix zu sagen. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du veranstaltest, um Platzverweise zu bekommen. Über dies Verhalten würde ich mich aber mehr ärgern als über die Tatsache, dass jemand weiß, wo man hier biken kann.

*Posttower Bonn Rheinaue*
Mehrere Treppensets

*Bonn, Links unterhalb der Kennedybrücke Richtung Beuel*
Trial: Verbindung zwischen unterer und oberer Promenade 

*Bonn, Marienkrankenhaus (Richtung Venusberger Kliniken)*
Gegenüber vom Krankenhaus gibt es ein tolles Treppenset zur Sternenburger Straße

*Bonn, Malteserkrankenhaus*
Drops und Sprünge direkt unterhalb des Krankenhauses

*Bonn, Hardtberg*
Vom Malteserkrankenhaus Richtung Stadtteil Hardtberg gibt es eine Menge Möglichkeiten durch die Häuserschluchten zu fahren (geniale Treppensets inbegriffen)

*Buschhoven*
B56 von Bonn aus. Der Spot ist auf der rechten Seite der Bundestrasse von Bonn aus gesehen. In Buschhoven gibt es eine einzige Brücke über die B56, diese überqueren, an einer Kapelle vorbei und etwa 2-300m weiter geradeaus auf der rechten Seite genau neben dem Weg ist der kleine Dirtspot.Stetig am wachsen.
Mittlerweile stehen 2 ordentliche Doubles, ansonsten noch kleinere Tables etc.
Da wir mittlerweile fast jeden Tag was neues bauen ist diese Beschreibung wenn du sie liest sowieso veraltet, komm eifnach mal vorbei!
Der Spot ist inzwischen genehmigt, der Förster sowie jemand aus dem Buschhovener Dorfrat hat sich ihn sogar angeschaut und ist einverstanden.

*Alfter Witterschlick*
Doubles
Auf dem Hang zwischen Neubaugebiet "Wilde Strasse/Lorenweg" und der Hauptstraße. Direkt neben dem Tennisplatz. Einverständnis der Anwohner

*Wachtberg/Oedingen*
Kaolinenwerk

*Bornheim/Merten*
Den Berg hoch und der Staße ca. 10 Minuten orstauswärts folgen.
Alter Steinbruch (Quarzsand mit 1-8 Meter Drops)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (21. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat...
> Ordnungshüter, Platzverweis...Blödsinn. Völliger Blödsinn.
> 
> Du weißt noch nicht einmal, was ein Platzverweis ist und noch weniger, wer diesen weshalb aussprechen darf.
> ...





Also dann möcht ich mal wissen wie du Held diese sachen unter einen Hut bringen willst. Wie willst du sicher sein das du keinen Passanten erschreckst oder gefährdest der evtl. um die Ecke kommt wenn du eine treppe springst , oder wenn du wieder einmal über die Wiese pflügst nur damit du einen besseren absprung hast?!!!? Aber du fährst ja bestimmt ganz brav nur auf Straße und Radwegen .


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Gut, dass da nichts zum Thema kam. Hatte ich auch nicht mit gerechnet. Aber lustig, dass ich dich in die Defensive bringen konnte. Auf den Hinweis, dass das alles kein Problem ist, wenn man sozialadäquat fährt, hattest du natürlich nix zu sagen. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du veranstaltest, um Platzverweise zu bekommen. Über dies Verhalten würde ich mich aber mehr ärgern als über die Tatsache, dass jemand weiß, wo man hier biken kann.



Du weißt das du nicht auf dem Bürgersteig Rad fahren darfst!  
Treppen nicht zum fahren da sind und auch nicht zum reindroppen!  

Mach du das ruhig weiter und ärgere dich dann wenn dort dann das aufgestellt wird!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Also dann möcht ich mal wissen wie du Held diese sachen unter einen Hut bringen willst. Wie willst du sicher sein das du keinen Passanten erschreckst oder gefährdest der evtl. um die Ecke kommt wenn du eine treppe springst , oder wenn du wieder einmal über die Wiese pflügst nur damit du einen besseren absprung hast?!!!? Aber du fährst ja bestimmt ganz brav nur auf Straße und Radwegen .



Ich pflüge nicht. Wer pflügt, fährt Trecker. Und um keinen Passanten zu gefährden, passe ich auf. Das hat die letzten 10 Jahre immer gereicht. Alles andere ist dumm und asozial. Und wenn das tatsächlich ein Sport geworden sein sollte, der von Deppen betrieben wird, die die Gesundheit anderer Absichtlich gefährden, könnte ich mich in Zukunft tatsächlich für die Aufstellung des unten gezeigten Schildes einsetzen.


----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Du weißt das du nicht auf den Bürgersteig Rad fahren darfst!
> Treppen nicht zum fahren da sind und auch nicht zum reindroppen!
> 
> Mach du das ruhig weiter und ärgere dich dann wenn dort dann das aufgestellt wird!
> ...



Das muss nicht aufgestellt werden. Das gilt dort ohnehin. Aber ich glaube nach allem, was ich von dir gelesen habe nicht, dass DU jemand bist, der sich an einem Schild stört. Oder drehst du dann um und sagst: "Hier ist biken verboten"? Benötigst du Schilder und Verbote um dich vernünftig zu verhalten, oder denkst du erst einfach mal nach, bevor du etwas machst und entscheidest dann?


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Das muss nicht aufgestellt werden. Das gilt dort ohnehin. Aber ich glaube nach allem, was ich von dir gelesen habe nicht, dass DU jemand bist, der sich an einem Schild stört.


Gut das du mich so gut kennst!
Ist schon klasse wenn man jemanden ohne einen persönlichen Kontakt in eine Schublade stecken kann!
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## volker k (21. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich pflüge nicht. Wer pflügt, fährt Trecker. Und um keinen Passanten zu gefährden, passe ich auf. Das hat die letzten 10 Jahre immer gereicht. Alles andere ist dumm und asozial.




Wie willst du denn aufpassen ob nicht doch ein Passant um die Ecke kommt wenn du alleine bist und du den unteren Teil nicht 100% einsehen kannst ???
Aber du fährst ja bestimmt nicht alleine und wenn doch dann fährst du bestimmt nicht diese Treppe. Klar doch.


----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Wie willst du denn aufpassen ob nicht doch ein Passant um die Ecke kommt wenn du alleine bist und du den unteren Teil nicht 100% einsehen kannst ???
> Aber du fährst ja bestimmt nicht alleine und wenn doch dann fährst du bestimmt nicht diese Treppe. Klar doch.



Ich frage mich, was die Möglichkeit, dass ich jemand im schlimmsten Fall verletzen könnte, noch mit irgendeiner in diesem Thread aufgeworfenen Fragestellung zu tun hat.
Und ja, ich fahre tatsächlich keine Stellen, die so unüberschaubar sind, dass jemand um die Ecke biegt. Wenn ich mir den Hals breche ist das unangenehm, aber mein Problem. Wenn ich jemand anderem den Hals breche, würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr glücklich. Ist eine Maxime, nach der es sich gut leben lässt. 
Wie du das jetzt auslegst, ist mir egal. Nur stell mich nicht als rücksichtslosen Vollidioten dar, das bin ich nicht. 

Du hast noch viel zu lernen, junger Padawan


----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Gut das du mich so gut kennst!
> Ist schon klasse wenn man jemanden ohne einen persönlichen Kontakt in eine Schublade stecken kann!
> Gruß
> Klaus



Anders ist der Hinweis auf die mögliche Aufstellung eines Verkehrszeichens nciht zu verstehen. Oder wolltest du nur lustige Bildchen verteilen, damit der Thread bunter wird?


----------



## volker k (21. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich frage mich, was die Möglichkeit, dass ich jemand im schlimmsten Fall verletzen könnte, noch mit irgendeiner in diesem Thread aufgeworfenen Fragestellung zu tun hat.
> Und ja, ich fahre tatsächlich keine Stellen, die so unüberschaubar sind, dass jemand um die Ecke biegt. Wenn ich mir den Hals breche ist das unangenehm, aber mein Problem. Wenn ich jemand anderem den Hals breche, würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht mehr glücklich. Ist eine Maxime, nach der es sich gut leben lässt.
> Wie du das jetzt auslegst, ist mir egal. Nur stell mich nicht als rücksichtslosen Vollidioten dar, das bin ich nicht.
> 
> Du hast noch viel zu lernen, junger Padawan



  Das sagt der richtige  
Und davon abgesehen habe ich dich nicht als rücksichtslosen Vollidioten hingestellt sondern ich habe dir nur ein paar fragen gestellt wie du geenläufige sachen unter einen Hut bringen willst.


Du hast ebenfalls noch viel zu lernen , junger Schniffling


----------



## Redking (21. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Anders ist der Hinweis auf die mögliche Aufstellung eines Verkehrszeichens nciht zu verstehen. Oder wolltest du nur lustige Bildchen verteilen, damit der Thread bunter wird?


Wenn es überall Verboten ist wie du gesagt hast, hat auch jeder Polizist das Recht dir zu sagen das du das hier nicht mehr machen darfst oder liege ich da falsch?
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn es überall Verboten ist wie du gesagt hast, hat auch jeder Polizist das Recht dir zu sagen das du das hier nicht mehr machen darfst oder liege ich da falsch?
> Gruß
> Klaus



Das ist richtig.
Du kannst sogar ein Ordnungsgeld kassieren (was nicht heißt, dass du persönlich Geld bekommst - nur zum besseren sprachlichen Verständnis, ich weiß ja nicht, wie ... naja).
Aber mit der Aussicht, ein solches zu bekommen, kann ich leben.
Es ist natürlich nicht überall verboten, sondern nur an den Stellen, auf die sich die vorige Antwort bezogen hat(Treppen, etc.).


----------



## Der_Martin (21. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Das sagt der richtige
> Und davon abgesehen habe ich dich nicht als rücksichtslosen Vollidioten hingestellt sondern ich habe dir nur ein paar fragen gestellt wie du geenläufige sachen unter einen Hut bringen willst.



Und ich habe dir eine Antwort gegeben, oder nicht? Für mich stellen sich keine Widersrpüche zwischen Rücksicht und Ausübung des Sports dar. 
Reichen dir die Antworten, oder brauchst du jetzt einfach nur noch Kanonenfutter, um das letzte Wort, egal wie unsinnig es ist, zu haben?

Interessant ist, dass ihr beide nichts mehr zum Thema zu sagen habt, und nun nur noch versucht, zumindest in irgendeiner Winzigkeit einen Fehler meinerseits - so klein und fern vom eigentlichen Thema dieser auch sein mag- zu finden, und diesen zur Aufwertung eurer Position als Totschlagargument (obwohl es eigentlich mit dem Thread nichts zu tun hat) zu verwenden. Funktioniert bei mir nur nicht.

Also nochmal langsam und zum besseren Verständnis: Wenn ich sage, die Erde ist runt, und ihr sagt: "Rund wird mit "d" geschrieben, ändert das nichts an der Richtigkeit meiner Ausführungen.

Anhand dieses kleinen Lehrstückes könntet ihr die Argumentation doch jetzt auf die Ausgangsfrage zurücklenken, oder nicht?


----------



## Redking (22. Mai 2006)

Meinst du nicht das ein Platzverweis mit einem Ordnungsgeld in Verbindung steht?
Du kannst sogar nur den Platzverweis bekommen ohne Ordnungsgeld, hängt aber von der executiven Person ab. 
Und darauf wollte ich nur Hinweisen mit meinem ersten Posting hier.  
Glaube nicht das hier nur Leute mitlesen die den Bikern wohlgesonnen sind!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Der_Martin (22. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Glaube nicht das hier nur Leute mitlesen die den Bikern wohlgesonnen sind!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Und genau deshalb bin ich für eine bessere Organisierung der Biker in Bonn und Umgebung. Mit Genehmigungen, etc. Und diese sind zu bekommen.
Ich bin für den Schritt raus aus dem schmuddelkindähnlichen Image irgendwelcher DH-Doppelbrücken-Schaufenster Prolls vor der Eisdiele, die Omas im Vorbeifahren erschrecken und danach laut lachen. Klar, dass solche armen Gestalten von der Behörden nicht geduldet werden. In Kooperation mit der Stadt (ich habe über einen bonner Biker sehr, seeehr wohlgesonnene Verbindungen zu einem Revierförster) ließe sich einiges an neuen Spots einrichten. Das funktioniert sogar in einer konservativenStadt wie München - wo ich drei Jahre gelebt habe. Da muss man sich nicht mal im gut bewachten Olympiapark verstecken, nachdem man über einen Weg gesegelt ist.


----------



## Redking (22. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> *Einverständnis der Anwohner
> *


Martin, das ist schön aber das hilft nicht unbedingt viel! 
Ihr braucht die Erlaubnis des Eigentümers. Und wenn er sich informiert was das für Konsequenzen mit sich führen kann, wenn sich einer auf die Nase legt, sieht er das dann wieder anders. 
Weist du wie das Krankenkassen sehen wenn sich jemand verletzt?  
Die versuchen von jemanden die Kosten für die Behandlung erstattet zu bekommen!

Wenigstens wird sich kein Anwohner beschweren!

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## D.S.G (22. Mai 2006)

was bist du den für ein opfer?!

Die meisten Spots die du genannt hast sind illigal ! Evt kannst du die Besitzer (erbauer) von den Dirt & Freeride Spots fragen ob die es überhaupt wollen das du hier genaue anfahrtsrampen reinstellst!!!! 

BAu lieber selbst mal was als auf den spots von anderen zufahren!


----------



## Der_Martin (22. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Martin, das ist schön aber das hilft nicht unbedingt viel!
> Ihr braucht die Erlaubnis des Eigentümers. Und wenn er sich informiert was das für Konsequenzen mit sich führen kann, wenn sich einer auf die Nase legt, sieht er das dann wieder anders.
> Weist du wie das Krankenkassen sehen wenn sich jemand verletzt?
> Die versuchen von jemanden die Kosten für die Behandlung erstattet zu bekommen!
> ...


Was hat das denn nun wieder mit dem Thema zu tun?


----------



## Der_Martin (22. Mai 2006)

Kona-Rider schrieb:
			
		

> was bist du den für ein opfer?!
> 
> Die meisten Spots die du genannt hast sind illigal ! Evt kannst du die Besitzer (erbauer) von den Dirt & Freeride Spots fragen ob die es überhaupt wollen das du hier genaue anfahrtsrampen reinstellst!!!!
> 
> BAu lieber selbst mal was als auf den spots von anderen zufahren!



Clown. Kleiner rechtschreibschwacher Clown.
Die Beschreibungen der Spots auf die du sehr wahrscheinlich anspielst sind so auf Schlickjumper.de->spots zu finden und von den Erbauern/Grundstückseigentümern/Berechtigten bereits öffentlich gemacht worden. Die Anfahrtswege sind von den Erbauern ins Netz gestellt, meistens mit dem Aufruf, dass man einfach mal vorbei kommen soll. Zum Mitfahren oder Mitschaufeln.
Also: Wenn man KEINE Ahnung hat, besser...

Krass ist die Mentalität irgendwo etwas "illegales" hinzubauen und dann damit umzugehen, als wäre es sein Eigentum. Als müsste ich jemanden, der einfach so im Wald rumschaufelt fragen, ob ich auf "seinem" (BAHAHAHA) Gebiet fahren darf, bzw. dieses weitergeben darf.


----------



## on any sunday (22. Mai 2006)

Vielleicht sollte Der_Martin eine Liste seiner Orte, wo er soziale Kontakte pflegt, veröffentlichen. 

Dürfte sehr kurz sein, bei seiner netten, umgänglichen und äußerst freundlichen Art.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Der_Martin (22. Mai 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht sollte Der_Martin eine Liste seiner Orte, wo er soziale Kontakte pflegt, veröffentlichen.
> 
> Dürfte sehr kurz sein, bei seiner netten, umgänglichen und äußerst freundlichen Art.



Sollte ich diese Liste veröffentlichen? Oder ist das nur eines der von mir beschriebenen Argumente, die nichts mit dem Thread zu tun haben (Ja, ich weiß, dass es ein solches ist - natürlich ad personam, da man, sobald man merkt, dass die fremde Position tatsächlich nicht angreifbar ist, nur noch mit solchen sein "letztes Wort" behalten kann).
Was manche Leute für einen Blödsinn schreiben ist unerträglich. Ich habe noch nichts sinnvolles in diesem Thread gehört. Nur Geblubber von Leuten die beim "lligalen" "Trial"-Fahren anscheinend zu oft mit anderen kollidiert sind.
Sagt doch mal was Vernünftiges, wirklich Gehaltvolles, was mein Vorhaben eine Karte für das Gebiet zu erstellen, tatsächlich angreifen kann.

Die Betonung liegt auf "vernünftig".


----------



## juchhu (22. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> Nächste Woche würde das aber so bei dir aussehen:


 
BTW: Was ist die häufigste Todesursache bei Biber?

Na???
Richtig, umstürzende Bäume.


----------



## volker k (22. Mai 2006)

juchhu schrieb:
			
		

> BTW: Was ist die häufigste Todesursache bei Biber?
> 
> Na???
> Richtig, umstürzende Bäume.





Hallo Martin.

Wenigstens du hast den Spaß daraus erkannt  . ( und ja ich gebs zu , ich hatte auf die schnelle kein passenderes gefunden)


----------



## p.a.h! (22. Mai 2006)

okay okay langsam hab ichs gepeilt. wir wissen jetzt alle was der Martin für ein hirnloser vollspaßtiker ist, der keine Ahnung von nichts hat und mit Volldampf daran arbeitet unseren Sport regional zu versauen .

DESWEGEN SCHLIESST DEN THREAD BITTE! ICH KANN ES NICHT MEHR ERTRAGEN!   

Ps: wenn die Anfeindungen gegen den Martin zu unrecht waren weil er eigentlich okay ist und lediglich unter Minderwertigkeitskomplexen leidet die er in diesem Forum wieder wet machen will entschuldige ich mich hiermit (teilweise) für diese Antwort.


ABER BITTE MACH UNS UNSEREN SPORT NICHT KAPUTT. DU SOLLTEST SELBER WISSEN WIE VIEL ZEITAUFWAND UND ARBEIT WIR IN UNSEREN SPORT UND DIE SPOTS GESTECKT HABEN-ALSO ERST DENKEN DANN SCHREIBEN-------IDIOT   

Du hast wohl noch nie stundenlang an Dirtlines rumgeshaped.


----------



## Schnegge (22. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ich habe noch nichts sinnvolles in diesem Thread gehört...



Komisch geht mir auch so . Dabei fällt auf dass die meisten postings von dir sind  .

Wenn du aber mal die postings der anderen liest, wirst du sehen, dass es den anderen in ertser Linie darum geht, die spots nicht zu veröffentlichen  . Wenn ab und zu mal an diesen Stellen ein biker auftaucht, wird das nicht zu Problemen führen  . Werden die Spots aber immer mehr Leuten bekannt, so wird sich verdammt schnell eine Lobby finden, die das biken dort verhindern möchte: siehe zum Beispiel Siebengebirge oder Altenberg. Es gibt außerdem die Möglichkeit die Spots auf Touren weiterzugeben/auszutauschen: so kann man ausschließen, dass irgendwelche rücksichtslosen Vollidioten auch dort auftauchen  . Und hierzu gehören die Leute die ich in diesem Fred kenne  garantiert nicht  und ich kenne fasst alle.

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## Lipoly (22. Mai 2006)

Gehts euch zu gut?

Cityspots sind kein problem aber hier "private" "Illegale" Dirtlines reinzuschreiben is schon asi!
ich würde auch jedem eine pfeffern der auf meinem northshore fährt ohne zu fragen bzw. mir fremd ist!


Vor der reden, Kopf einschalten

lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volker k (22. Mai 2006)

Lipoly schrieb:
			
		

> Gehts euch zu gut?
> 
> Cityspots sind kein problem aber hier "private" "Illegale" Dirtlines reinzuschreiben is schon asi!
> ich würde auch jedem eine pfeffern der auf meinem northshore fährt ohne zu fragen bzw. mir fremd ist!
> ...




Während und nach dem Schreiben auch


----------



## Schnegge (22. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast noch viel zu lernen, junger Padawan





			
				Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Interessant ist, dass ihr beide nichts mehr zum Thema zu sagen habt, und nun nur noch versucht, zumindest in irgendeiner Winzigkeit einen Fehler meinerseits - so klein und fern vom eigentlichen Thema dieser auch sein mag- zu finden, und diesen zur Aufwertung eurer Position als Totschlagargument (obwohl es eigentlich mit dem Thread nichts zu tun hat) zu verwenden. Funktioniert bei mir nur nicht.





			
				Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat das denn nun wieder mit dem Thema zu tun?





			
				Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Clown. Kleiner rechtschreibschwacher Clown.





			
				Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Oder ist das nur eines der von mir beschriebenen Argumente, die nichts mit dem Thread zu tun haben (Ja, ich weiß, dass es ein solches ist - natürlich ad personam, da man, sobald man merkt, dass die fremde Position tatsächlich nicht angreifbar ist, nur noch mit solchen sein "letztes Wort" behalten kann).


----------



## volker k (22. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Und ich habe dir eine Antwort gegeben, oder nicht? Für mich stellen sich keine Widersrpüche zwischen Rücksicht und Ausübung des Sports dar.
> Reichen dir die Antworten, oder brauchst du jetzt einfach nur noch Kanonenfutter, um das letzte Wort, egal wie unsinnig es ist, zu haben?
> 
> Interessant ist, dass ihr beide nichts mehr zum Thema zu sagen habt, und nun nur noch versucht, zumindest in irgendeiner Winzigkeit einen Fehler meinerseits - so klein und fern vom eigentlichen Thema dieser auch sein mag- zu finden, und diesen zur Aufwertung eurer Position als Totschlagargument (obwohl es eigentlich mit dem Thread nichts zu tun hat) zu verwenden. Funktioniert bei mir nur nicht.
> ...





Also ich glaube fast das du später einmal ein D**M Studierter Theoretiker sein wirst , bei dem geblubber von dir


----------



## Molly (23. Mai 2006)

@Martin: Das IBC-Forum ist zu groß, hat zuviele Mitleser und das Pflänzchen Dirtspots ist zu sensibel, um es hier plattzutreten. 
Du könntest durch persönliche und höfliche Ansprache viel mehr Informationen aus Bikern herausbekommen.
Wenn du sie dann nicht gleich wieder ins Netz stellst.
Private HPs eignen sich besser dafür, aber du brauchst vorher schon das Einverständnis der Erbauer.
Ich verrate hier (=IBC) auch keine trails. Die zeigt man Leuten, die man mag und die sich verantwortlich verhalten. Es gibt genug Idioten, die alles nur plattfahren und die Forstleute auf die Palme bringen. (Devise: immer schön in Deckung bleiben.)


----------



## Der_Martin (23. Mai 2006)

Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ihr darauf kommt, dass ich private Spots ohne Zustimmung hier reinstelle.

Mir ist auch nicht ganz klar, wie ihr darauf kommt, dass jemand eine Zustimmung bräuchte, um auf einem nicht privaten, einfach in den Wald gesetzten Spot zu fahren.

Sämtliche Angriffe von eurer Seite beziehen sich auf Dinge, die weder geschehen sind, noch geschehen werden.

Die Map werde ich dennoch erstellen. Und wehe, ich sehe einen von euch an einem der Spots, wenn ihr es nicht mit dem vorher mit dem Erbauer abgesprochen habt...


----------



## Molly (23. Mai 2006)

Die meisten haben schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht, wenn ein Spot zu bekannt wurde.
Ab einer kritischen Masse kommt es zur Kettenreaktion.


----------



## volker k (23. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie ihr darauf kommt, dass ich private Spots ohne Zustimmung hier reinstelle.
> 
> Mir ist auch nicht ganz klar, wie ihr darauf kommt, dass jemand eine Zustimmung bräuchte, um auf einem nicht privaten, einfach in den Wald gesetzten Spot zu fahren.
> 
> ...





*Zitter*


----------



## Der_Martin (23. Mai 2006)

volker k schrieb:
			
		

> *Zitter*



Doch nicht vor mir  
Sondern vor der Ordnungsbehörde, die dann plötzlich kommt! Oder war das nicht so?


----------



## Redking (23. Mai 2006)

Der_Martin schrieb:
			
		

> Doch nicht vor mir
> Sondern vor der Ordnungsbehörde, die dann plötzlich kommt! Oder war das nicht so?


Klar weil ich Sie ja jetzt anrufen kann und denen sagen kann wo du dich aufhälst! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Der_Martin (23. Mai 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Klar weil ich Sie ja jetzt anrufen kann und denen sagen kann wo du dich aufhälst!
> 
> Gruß
> Klaus



Genau. Auf einem illegalen Spot, den ich ohne Erlaubnis des Erbauers befahre.
Wir haben uns verstanden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (23. Mai 2006)

*Wie besoffen muss man eigentlich sein, um in diesen Fred auch nur einen Spot rein zu stellen? 
*
Kann mal n Mod closen ...


----------



## Balu. (23. Mai 2006)

> Kann mal n Mod closen ...



Steve glänzt mal wieder durch Abwesenheit. Vielleicht sollte man gerade jetzt nochmal das Thema Moderator anreißen ...  




P.S: Micha for Mod !


----------



## volker k (23. Mai 2006)

Das wird ja immer lustiger hier.


----------



## steve (23. Mai 2006)

Da hier keine vernünftige Diskussion mehr geführt wird,
und auch keine Ende abzusehen ist, wird das Thema geschlossen.

Gruß

Steve

@ Balu968: Wie kommst du darauf, dass ich abwesend bin? Viele Sachen
lassen sich per PM besser regeln, kann ich einigen Usern nur empfehlen.


----------

